# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  يَا وَيْلَتَى لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أَتَّخِذْ فُلانًا خَلِيلا

## العلمي أمل

*يَا وَيْلَتَى لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أَتَّخِذْ فُلانًا خَلِيلا* إعداد الدكتور أمل العلمي 
يقول تعالى: ﴿ *وَيَوْمَ يَعَضُّ الظَّالِمُ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ يَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي اتَّخَذْتُ مَعَ الرَّسُولِ سَبِيلا (27)**يَا وَيْلَتَى لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أَتَّخِذْ فُلانًا خَلِيلا (28)**لَقَدْ أَضَلَّنِي عَنِ الذِّكْرِ بَعْدَ إِذْ جَاءَنِي وَكَانَ الشَّيْطَانُ لِلإِنسَانِ خَذُولا (29)* ﴾ [الفرقان:27ـ29]

*في تفسير تفسير القرآن الكريم/ ابن كثير (ت 774 هـ) ما يلي:* 

وقوله تعالى: } وَيَوْمَ يَعَضُّ ٱلظَّـٰلِمُ عَلَىٰ يَدَيْهِ } ، يخبر تعالى عن ندم الظالم الذي فارق طريق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وما جاء به من عند الله من الحق المبين الذي لا مرية فيه، وسلك طريقاً أخرى غير سبيل الرسول، فإذا كان يوم القيامة، ندم حيث لا ينفعه الندم، وعض على يديه حسرة وأسفاً، وسواء كان سبب نزولها في عقبة بن أبي معيط أو غيره من الأشقياء، فإنها عامة في كل ظالم، كما قال تعالى:*}* *يَوْمَ تُقَلَّبُ وُجُوهُهُمْ فِى ٱلنَّارِ**}* ]الأحزاب: 66 [ الآيتين، فكل ظالم يندم يوم القيامة غاية الندم، ويعض على يديه قائلاً: { يٰلَيْتَنِى ٱتَّخَذْتُ مَعَ ٱلرَّسُولِ سَبِيلاً يٰوَيْلَتَا لَيْتَنِى لَمْ أَتَّخِذْ فُلاَناً خَلِيلاً } يعني: من صرفه عن الهدى، وعدل به إلى طريق الضلال من دعاة الضلالة، وسواء في ذلك أمية بن خلف، أو أخوه أبي بن خلف، أو غيرهما، { لَّقَدْ أَضَلَّنِى عَنِ ٱلذِّكْرِ } وهو القرآن { بَعْدَ إِذْ جَآءَنِى } أي: بعد بلوغه إليّ، قال الله تعالى:  { وَكَانَ ٱلشَّيْطَـٰنُ لِلإِنْسَـٰنِ خَذُولاً } أي: يخذله عن الحق، ويصرفه عنه، ويستعمله في الباطل، ويدعوه إليه.

*تفسير التحرير والتنوير/ ابن عاشور (ت 1393 هـ)*
 
*﴿*وَيَوْمَ يَعَضُّ ٱلظَّالِمُ عَلَىٰ يَدَيْهِ يَقُولُ يٰلَيْتَنِي ٱتَّخَذْتُ مَعَ ٱلرَّسُولِ سَبِيلاً* ** يَٰوَيْلَتَىٰ لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أَتَّخِذْ فُلاَناً خَلِيلاً* ** لَّقَدْ أَضَلَّنِي عَنِ ٱلذِّكْرِ بَعْدَ إِذْ جَآءَنِي وَكَانَ ٱلشَّيْطَانُ لِلإِنْسَانِ خَذُولاً*﴾*
هذا هو ذلك اليوم أعيد الكلام عليه باعتبار حال آخر من أحوال المشركين فيه، أو باعتبار حال بعض المشركين المقصود من الآية.
والتعريف في { الظالم } يجوز أن يكون للاستغراق. والمراد بالظلم الشرك فيعم جميع المشركين الذين أشركوا بعد ظهور الدعوة المحمدية بقرينة قوله: { يقول يا ليتني اتخذتُ مع الرسول سبيلاً } ، ويكون قوله: { ليتني لم أتخذ فلاناً خليلاً } إعلاماً بما لا تخلو عنه من صحبة بعضهم مع بعض وإغراء بعضهم بعضاً على مناوأة الإسلام.
ويجوز أن يكون للعهد المخصوص. والمراد بالظلم الاعتداء الخاص المعهود من قصة معينة وهي قصة عقبة بن أبِي معيْط وما أغراه به أُبَيّ بن خلف. قال الواحدي وغيره عن الشعبي وغيره: كان عقبة بن أبي مَعيط خليلاً لأمية بن خلف،* " وكان عقبة لا يقدَم من سفر إلا صنع طعاماً ودعا إليه أشرافَ قومه، وكان يُكثر مجالسة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقدِم من بعض أسفاره فصنع طعاماً ودعا رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم فلما قرّبوا الطعام قال رسول الله) صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما أنا بآكل من طعامك حتى تَشهد أن لا إلٰه إلا الله وأني رسول الله، فقال عقبة: أشهد أن لا إله إلاّ الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، فأكل رسول الله من طعامه "* وكان أُبَيّ بن خلف غائباً فلما قدم أُخبر بقضيته، فقال: صَبَأتَ يا عقبةُ، قال: والله ما صبأتُ ولكن دخل عليّ رجل فأبى أن يأكل من طعامي حتى أشهد له، فاستحييتُ أن يخرج من بيتي ولم يَطْعَم، فشهدتُ له فطَعِم، فقال أُبَيّ: ما أنا بالذي أرضى عنك أبداً إلاّ أن تأتيه فتبصق في وجهه، فكفَر عقبة وأخذ في امتثال ما أمره به أبيّ بن خلف، فيكون المراد بــــ(فلان) الكناية عن أبَيّ بن خلف فخصوصه يقتضي لحاق أمثاله من المشركين الذين أطاعوا أخلّتهم في الشرك ولم يتّبِعُوا سبيل الرسول، ولا يخلو أحد من المشركين عن خليل مشرك مثله يصدّه عن متابعة الإسلام إذا هَمّ به ويثْبِته على دين الشرك فيتندم يوم الجزاء على طاعته ويذكره باسمه.
والعَضّ: الشدّ بالأسنان على الشيء ليُؤلمه أو ليُمسكه، وحقه التعدية بنفسه إلا أنه كثرت تعديته بــــ { على } لإفادة التمكن من المعضوض إذا قصدوا عضّاً شديداً كما في هذه الآية.
والعضّ على اليد كناية عن الندامة لأنهم تعارفوا في بعض أغراض الكلام أن يصحبوها بحركات بالجسد مثل التّشذر، وهو رفع اليد عند كلام الغضب قال، لبيد:
 *غُلْب تشذّر بالدخول كأنهم*
*جن البدي رواسياً أقدامها*
 ومثل وضع اليد على الفم عند التعجب. قال تعالى: *{ فَرَدُّوا أيديهم في أفواههم }* [إبراهيم: 9]. ومنه في الندم قرع السن بالأصبع، وعَضّ السبابة، وعَضّ اليد.
ويقال: حَرَّق أسنانه وحرّق الأُرَّم (بوزن رُكَّع) الأضراس أو أطراف الأصابع، وفي الغيظ عضّ الأنامل قال تعالى:*{**عَضُّوا عليكم الأنامل من الغيظ**}* في سورة [آل عمران: 119]، وكانت كناياتٍ بناء على ما يلازمها في العرف من معان نفسية، وأصل نشأتها عن تهيج القوة العصبية من جراء غضب أو تلهف.
والرّسول: هو المعهود وهو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
واتخاذ السبيل: أخذه، وأصل الأخذ: التناول باليد، فأطلق هنا على قصد السير فيه قال تعالى:
*{**واتّخذ سبيله في البحر**}* ] الكهف: 63[.
و {مع الرسول } أي متابعاً للرسول كما يتابع المسافر دليلاً يسلك به أحسن الطرق وأفضاها إلى المكان المقصود. وإنما عُدل عن الإتيان بفعل الاتباع ونحوه بأن يقال: يا ليتني اتبعتُ الرسول، إلى هذا التركيب المطنب لأن في هذا التركيب تمثيل هيئة الاقتداء بهيئة مُسايَرة الدليلِ تمثيلاً محتوياً على تشبيه دعوة الرسول بالسبيل، ومتضمناً تشبيه ما يحصل عن سلوك ذلك السبيل من النجاة ببلوغ السائر إلى الموضع المقصود، فكان حصول هذه المعاني صائراً بالإطناب إلى إيجاز، وأما لفظ المتابعة فقد شاع إطلاقه على الاقتداء فهو غير مشعر بهذا التمثيل. وعُلِم أن هذا السبيل سبيلُ نجاح مَن تمناه لأن التمني طلب الأمر المحبوب العزيز المنال.
و {يا ليتني } نداء للكلام الدال على التمني بتنزيل الكلمة منزلة العاقل الذي يطلب حضوره لأن الحاجة تدعو إليه في حالة الندامة، كأنه يقول: هذا مقامُك فاحضري، على نحو قوله:*{**يا حَسْرَتَنا على ما فرطنا فيها**}* في سورة [الأنعام: 31]. وهذا النداء يزيد المتمني استبعاداً للحصول.
وكذلك قوله: { يا وَيْلَتَا } هو تحسّر بطريق نداء الويل. والويل: سوء الحال، والألف عوض عن ياء المتكلم، وهو تعويض مشهور في نداء المضاف إلى ياء المتكلم. وقد تقدم الكلام على الويل في قوله تعالى:*}** فويل للذين يَكْتُبون الكتاب** {*في سورة [البقرة: 79]. وعلى { يا وَيْلَتنا } في قوله:*}** يا ويْلَتَنا مَالِ هَذَا الكتاب**  {*في سورة [الكهف: 49].
وأتبَع التحسّرَ بتمني أن لا يكون { اتّخذ فلاناً خليلاً}.
وجملة { ليتني لم أتخذ فلاناً خليلاً } بدل من جملة { ليتني اتّخذتُ مع الرسول سبيلاً } بدل اشتمال لأن اتباع سبيل الرسول يشتمل على نبذ خُلّة الذين يصدون عن سبيله فتمني وقوع أولهما يشتمل على تمني وقوع الثاني.
وجملة { يا ويلتا } معترضة بين جملة { يا ليتني اتخذت مع الرسول سبيلاً } وجملة { ليتني لم اتخذ فلاناً خليلاً}.
و(فلان): اسم يكنّى عمّن لا يُذكر اسمه العلَمُ، كما يُكنّى بــــ(فلانة) عمّن لا يُراد ذكر اسمها العلم، سواء كان ذلك في الحكاية أم في غيرها. قاله ابن السكيت وابن مالك خلافاً لابن السراج وابنِ الحاجب في اشتراط وقوعه في حكايةٍ بالقول، فيعامل (فلانُ) معاملةَ العَلَم المقرون بالنون الزائدة و(فلانة) معاملة العَلَم المقترن بهاء التأنيث، وقد جمعهما قول الشاعر:
 *ألاَ قاتل اللَّه الوشَاةَ   وقولَهم*
*فُلانة أضحت خُلة لفلان*
 أراد نفسه وحبيبته.
وقال المَرار العبسي:
 *وإذا فلان مات عن أُكرومة*
*دَفعوا معاوز فقده بفلان*
 أراد: إذا مات مَن له اسم منهم أخلفوه بغيره في السؤدد، وكذلك قول معن بن أوس:
 *وحتى سألتُ القَرض من كل ذي*
*الغنى ورَدّ فلان حاجتي وفلان*
 وقال أبو زيد في «نوادره»: أنشدني المفضل لرجل من ضبة هلك منذ أكثر من مائة سنة، أي في أواسط القرن الأول للهجرة:
 *إن لسعد عندنا ديواناً*
*يخزي فلاناً وابنَه فلاناً*
 والداعي إلى الكناية بفلان إما قصد إخفاء اسمه خيفة عليه أو خيفة من أهلهم أو للجهل به، أو لعدم الفائدة لذكره، أو لقصد نوع من له اسمٌ عَلَم. وهذان الأخيران هما اللذان يجريان في هذه الآية إن حُمِلت على إرادة خصوص عُقبة وأُبَيَ أو حملت على إرادة كل مشرك له خليل صَدّه عن اتّباع الإسلام.
وإنّما تمنّى أن لا يكون اتّخذه خليلاً دون تمنِّي أن يكون عصاه فيما سوّل له قصداً للاشمئزاز من خلّته من أصلها إذ كان الإضلال من أحوالها.
وفيه إيماء إلى أن شأن الخُلّة الثقة بالخليل وحمل مشورته على النصح فلا ينبغي أن يضع المرءُ خلّته إلا حيث يوقن بالسلامة من إشارات السوء قال الله تعالى
*}**يأيّها الذين آمنوا لا تتَّخِذوا بطانةً من دُونِكم لا يألونكم خبالاً**{* [ آل عمران: 118[ فعلى من يريد اصطفاء خليل أن يسير سيرته في خُويصّته فإنه سيحمل من يخالّه على ما يسير به لنفسه، وقد قال خالد بن زهير وهو ابن أخت أبي ذؤيب الهُذلي:
 *فأول راضٍ سُنة مَن يسيرها*
وهذا عندي هو محمل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *لو كنتُ متّخِذاً خليلاً غيرَ ربّي لاتّخذت أبا بكر خليلاً** "* فإن مقام النبوءة يستدعي من الأخلاق ما هو فوق مكارم الأخلاق المتعارفة في الناس فلا يليق به إلا متابعة ما لله من الكمالات بقدر الطاقة ولهذا قالت عائشة: كان خُلُقُه القرآن. وعلمنا بهذا أن أبا بكر أفضل الأمة مكارمَ أخلاق بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن النبي جعَلَه المخيَّرَ لخلته لو كان مُتّخذاً خليلاً غيرَ الله.
 وجملة { لقد أضلني عن الذكر بعد إذ جاءني } تعليلية لتمنِّيه أن لا يكون اتخذ فلاناً خليلاً بأنه قد صدر عن خُلته أعظم خسران لخليله إذ أضله عن الحق بعد أن كاد يتمكن منه.
وقوله:  { أضلني عن الذكر } معناه سوّل لي الانصراف عن الحق. والضلال: إضاعة الطريق وخطؤه بحيث يسلك طريقاً غيرَ المقصود فيقع في غير المكان الذي أراده، وإنما وقع في أرض العدوّ أو في مَسبَعة. ويستعار الضلال للحياد عن الحق والرشد إلى الباطل والسفه كما يستعار ضده وهو الهُدى (الذي هو إصابة الطريق) لمعرفة الحق والصواب حتى تساوى المعنيان الحقيقيان والمعنيان المجازيان لكثرة الاستعمال، ولذلك سموا الدليل الذي يَسلك بالركب الطريقَ المقصود هَادياً.
والإضلال مستعار هنا للصرف عن الحق لمناسبة استعارة السبيل لهدى الرسول وليس مستعملاً هنا في المعنى الذي غلب على الباطل بقرينة تعديته بحرف { عن } في قوله: { عن الذكر}  فإنه لو كان الإضلال هو تسويل الضلال لما احتاج إلى تعديته ولكن أريد هنا متابعة التمثيل السابق. ففي قوله: { أضلني } مكنية تقتضي تشبيه الذكر بالسبيل الموصل إلى المنجَى، وإثبات الإضلال عنه تخييل كإثبات الأظفار للمنية، فهذه نكت من بلاغة نظْم الآية.
و { الذكر }: هو القرآن، أي نهاني عن التدبر فيه والاستماع له بعد أن قاربت فهمه.
والمجيء في قوله: { إذ جاءني } مستعمل في إسماعه القرآن فكأنَّ القرآن جاءٍ حلَّ عنده. ومنه قولهم: أتاني نبأ كذا، قال النابغة:
 *أتاني ــــ أبيْتَ اللعن ــــ   أنك لُمتَني*
فإذا حُمل الظالم في قوله: { ويوم يعضّ الظالم على يديه } على معيّن وهو عقبة بن أبي مُعيْط فمعنى مَجيء الذكر إياه أنه كان يجلس إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويأنس إليه حتى صرفه عن ذلك أُبيُّ بن خلف وحمله على عداوته وأذاته، وإذا حُمِل الظالم على العموم فمجيء الذكر هو شيوع القرآن بينهم، وإمكان استماعهم إياه. وإضلال خِلاّنهم إياهم صرفُ كل واحد خليلَه عن ذلك، وتعاوُن بعضهم على بعض في ذلك.
 وقيل: { الذكر }: كلمة الشهادة، بناء على تخصيص الظالم بعقبة بن أبي معيط كما تقدم، وتأتي في ذلك الوجوه المتقدمة، فإن كلمة الشهادة لما كانت سببَ النجاة مثلت بسبيل الرسول الهادي، ومُثل الصرف عنها بالإضلال عن السبيل.
و { إذْ } ظرف للزمن الماضي، أي بعد وقتٍ جاءني فيه الذكر، والإتيان بالظرف هنا دون أن يقال: بعد ما جاءني، أو بعد أن جاءني، للإشارة إلى شدة التمكن من الذكر لأنه قد استقر في زمن وتحقق، ومنه قوله تعالى:*}* *وما كان الله لِيُضِلّ قوماً بعد إذْ هداهم**{* ]التوبة: 115] أي تمكن هديه منهم.
وجملة { وكان الشيطان للإنسان خَذولاً } تذييل من كلام الله تعالى لا من كلام الظالم تنبيها للناس على أن كل هذا الإضلال من عمل الشيطان فهو الذي يسوّل لخليل الظالم إضلال خليله لأن الشيطان خذول الإنسان، أي مجبول على شدة خذله.
والخذل: ترك نصر المستنجِد مع القدرة على نصره، وقد تقدم عند قوله تعالى:*}* *وإن يَخْذُلْكم فَمَنْ ذَا الذي يَنصرُكُم مِن بَعده** {* في سورة [آل عمران: 160[.
فإذا أعان على الهزيمة فهو أشد الخذل، وهو المقصود من صيغة المبالغة في وصف الشيطان بخذل الإنسان لأن الشيطان يكيد الإنسان فيورطه في الضر فهو خذول.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*المبحث اللغوي*

في لسان العرب لابن منظور من مادة خلل:
*الخُلَّة*: الصداقة المختصة التي ليس فيها خَلَل تكون في عَفاف الحُبِّ ودَعارته، وجمعها خِلال، وهي الخَلالة والخِلالة والخُلولة والخُلالة؛ وقال النابغة الجعدي: 
 أَدُوم على العهد ما دام لـي
إِذا كَذَبَتْ خُلَّة المِخْـلَـب
وبَعْضُ الأَخِلاَّء، عند البَـلا
ءِ والرُّزْء، أَرْوَغُ من ثَعْلَب 
وكيف تَواصُلُ من أَصبحت
خِلالته كأَبي مَـرْحَـب?
 أَراد من أَصبحت خَلالته كخَلالة أَبي مَرْحَب. وأَبو مَرْحَب: كنية الظِّل، ويقال: هو كنية عُرْقُوب الذي قيل عنه مواعيد عُرْقُوب. 
و*الخِلال والمُخالَّة*: المُصادَقة؛ وقد خالَّ الرجلَ والمرأَةَ مُخالَّة وخلالاً؛ قال امرؤ القيس: 
 صَرَفْتُ الهَوى عنهنَّ من خَشْيَة الرَّدى
ولستُ بِمَقْليِّ الخِـلال ولا قـالـي
 وقوله عز وجل: ﴿ *لا بيعٌ فيه ولا خُلَّة ولا شفاعة* ﴾، قال الزجاج: يعني يوم القيامة. 
*والخُلَّة* الصَّداقة، يقال: خالَلْت الرجلَ خِلالاً. وقوله تعالى: ﴿ *مِن قَبْلِ أَن يأْتي يوم لا بَيْع فيه ولا خِلال* ﴾ ؛ قيل: هو مصدر خالَلْت، وقيل: هو جمع خُلَّة كجُلَّة وجِلال. 
*والخِلُّ*: الوُدُّ والصَّدِيق. وقال اللحياني: إِنه لكريم الخِلِّ والخِلَّة، كلاهما بالكسر، أَي كريم المُصادَقة والمُوادَّة والإِخاءِ؛ وأَما قول الهذلي: 
 إنَّ سَلْمى هي المُنى، لو تَراني
حَبَّذا هي من خُلَّة، لو تُخالي،
 إِنما أَراد: لو تُخالِل فلم يستقم له ذلك فأَبدل من اللام الثانية ياء.
وفي الحديث: *إِني أَبرأُ إِلى كل ذي خُلَّة من خُلَّته*؛ الخُلَّة، بالضم:  الصداقة والمحبة التي تخلَّلت القلب فصارت خِلالَه أَي في باطنه.
*والخَلِيل*: الصَّدِيق، فَعِيل بمعنى مُفَاعِل، وقد يكون بمعنى مفعول، قال:  وإِنما قال ذلك لأَن خُلَّتَه كانت مقصورة على حب الله تعالى، فليس فيها لغيره مُتَّسَع ولا شَرِكة من مَحابِّ الدنيا والآخرة، وهذه حال شريفة لا ينالها أَحد بكسب ولا اجتهاد، فإِن الطباع غالبة، وإِنما يخص الله بها من يشاء من عباده مثل سيد المرسلين، صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أَجمعين؛ ومن جعل الخَلِيل مشتقّاً من الخَلَّة، وهي الحاجة والفقر، أَراد إِنني أَبرأُ من الاعتماد والافتقار إِلى أَحد غير الله عز وجل، وفي رواية: *أَبرأُ إِلى كل خلّ من خلَّته*، بفتح الخاء وكسرها، وهما بمعنى الخُلَّة والخَليل؛ ومنه الحديث: *لو كنتُ متخذاً خَلِيلاً لاتَّخَذت أَبا بكر خَلِيلاً*، والحديث الآخر: *المرء بخَلِيله، أَو قال: على دين خَليله، فليَنْظُر امرؤٌ مَنْ يُخالِل*؛ ومنه قول كعب بن زهير: 
 يا وَيْحَها خُلَّة، لو أَنها صَـدَقَـتْ
موعودَها، أَو لو آنَّ النصح مقبول 
 *والخُلَّة*: الصديق، الذكر والأُنثى والواحد والجمع في ذلك سواء، لأَنه في الأَصل مصدر قولك خَليل بَيِّن الخُلَّة والخُلولة؛ وقال أَوْفى بن مَطَر المازني: 
 أَلا أَبلغا خُلَّتي جابـراً
بأَنَّ خَلِيلكَ لم يُقْـتَـل
تَخاطَأَتِ النَّبلُ أَحشاءه
وأَخَّر يَوْمِي فلم يَعْجَل 
 قال ومثله: 
 أَلا أَبلغا خُلَّـتـي راشـداً
صِنْوِي قديما، إذا ما تَصِل 
 وفي حديث حسن العهد: *فيُهْديها في خُلَّتها أَي في أَهل ودِّها*؛ وفي الحديث الآخر: *فيُفَرِّقها في خلائلها*، جمع خَليلة، وقد جمع على خِلال مثل قُلَّة وقِلال؛ وأَنشد ابن بري لامرئ القيس: 
 لعَمْرُك، ما سَعْدٌ بخُلَّة آثم 
 أَي ما سَعْد مُخالٌّ رجلاً آثماً؛ قال: ويجوز أَن تكون الخُلَّة الصَّداقة، ويكون تقديره ما خُلَّة سعد بخُلَّة رجل آثم، وقد ثَنَّى بعضهم الخُلَّة. والخُلَّة: الزوجة، قال جِران العَوْد: 
 خُذا حَذَراً يا خُلَّتَـيَّ، فـإِنـنـي
رأَيت جِران العَوْد قد كاد يَصْلُح 
 فَثَنَّى وأَوقعه على الزوجتين لأَن التزوج خُلَّة أَيضاً. التهذيب: فلان خُلَّتي وفلانة خُلَّتي وخِلِّي سواء في المذكر والمؤنث. والخِلُّ: الودّ والصديق. ابن سيده: الخِلُّ الصَّديق المختص، والجمع أَخلال؛ عن ابن الأَعرابي؛ وأَنشد: 
 أُولئك أَخْداني وأَخلالُ شِيمتي
وأَخْدانُك اللائي تَزَيَّنَّ بالكَتَمْ
 ويروى: يُزَيَّنَّ. ويقال: كان لي وِدّاً وخِلاًّ ووُدّاً وخُلاًّ؛ قال اللحياني: كسر الخاء أَكثر، والأُنثى خِلٌّ أَيضاً؛ وروى بعضهم هذا البيت هكذا: 
 تعرَّضَتْ لي بمكان خِلِّي 
 فخِلِّي هنا مرفوعة الموضع بتعرَّضَتْ، كأَنه قال: تَعَرَّضَتْ لي خِلِّي بمكان خلْوٍ أَو غير ذلك؛ ومن رواه بمكان حِلٍّ، فحِلّ ههنا من نعت المكان كأَنه قال بمكان حلال. والخَلِيل: كالخِلِّ. وقولهم في إِبراهيم، على نبينا وعليه الصلاة والسلام: *خَلِيل الله*؛ قال ابن دريد: الذي سمعت فيه أَن معنى الخَلِيل الذي أَصْفى المودّة وأَصَحَّها، قال: ولا أَزيد فيها شيئاً لأَنها في القرآن، يعني قوله: ﴿ *واتخذ الله إِبراهيم خَلِيلاً*﴾؛ والجمع أَخِلاّء وخُلاّن، والأُنثى خَلِيلة والجمع خَلِيلات. الزجاج: الخَلِيل المُحِبُّ الذي ليس في محبته خَلَل. وقوله عز وجل: ﴿ *واتخذ الله إِبراهيم خَلِيلاً*﴾؛ أَي أَحبه محبة تامَّة لا خَلَل فيها؛ قال: وجائز أَن يكون معناه الفقير أَي اتخذه محتاجاً فقيراً إِلى ربه، قال: وقيل للصداقة خُلَّة لأَن كل واحد منهما يَسُدُّ خَلَل صاحبه في المودّة والحاجة إِليه.
الجوهري: الخَلِيل الصديق، والأُنثى خَلِيلة؛ وقول ساعدة بن جُؤَيَّة: 
 بأَصدَقَ بأْساً من خَلِيل ثَمِـينةٍ
وأَمْضى إذا ما أَفْلَط القائمَ اليَدُ 
 إِنما جعله خَلِيلها لأَنه قُتِل فيها كما قال الآخر: 
 لما ذَكَرْت أَخا العِمْقى تَـأَوَّبَـنـي
هَمِّي، وأَفرد ظهري الأَغلَبُ الشِّيحُ 
 وخَلِيل الرجل: قلبُه، عن أَبي العَمَيْثَل، وأَنشد: 
 ولقد رأَى عَمْرو سَوادَ خَلِيله
من بين قائم سيفه والمِعْصَم 
 قال الأَزهري في خطبة كتابه: أُثبت لنا عن إِسحق ابن إِبراهيم الحنظلي الفقيه أَنه قال: كان الليث بن المظفَّر رجلاً صالحاً ومات الخليل ولم يَفْرُغ من كتابه، فأَحب الليث أَن يُنَفِّق الكتاب كُلَّه باسمه فسَمَّى لسانه الخليل، قال: فإِذا رأَيت في الكلمات سأَلت الخليل بن أَحمد وأَخبرني الخليل بن أَحمد، فإِنه يعني الخَلِيلَ نفسَه، وإِذا قال: قال الخليل فإِنما يَعْني لسانَ نَفْسِه، قال: وإِنما وقع الاضطراب في الكتاب من قِبَل خَلِيل الليث. ابن الأَعرابي: الخَلِيل الحبيب والخليل الصادق والخَلِيل الناصح والخَلِيل الرفيق، والخَلِيل الأَنْفُ والخَلِيل السيف والخَلِيل الرُّمْح والخَلِيل الفقير والخَليل الضعيف الجسم، ...

----------

